# All Good music festival



## wildboy860 (Mar 12, 2010)

# FURTHUR feat/ PHIL LESH & BOB WEIR
# Widespread Panic
# Umphrey's McGee
# Yonder Mountain String Band
# Thurs. Night Dark Star Orchestra
# George Clinton & Parliament Funkadelic
# Keller Williams & The Added Bonus
# Bassnectar
# Femi Kuti & The Positive Force
# Lotus
# Railroad Earth
# Thurs. Night The New Deal
# Rebelution
# Perpetual Groove
# Garage A Trois
# Cornmeal
# Thurs. Night Fort Knox Five
# The Travelin' McCourys
# Dr. Didg
# Lee Boys
# The Macpodz 


anybody goin to this? I've been talkin to a few people on here who are prolly goin. just wanted to see who else may be down or if anyone from the new england area what to festival hop on the way to it.:cheers:


----------



## Monkeywrench (Mar 13, 2010)

FYI, if you're going--BRING TARPS. This is the rainiest mountaintop festival I've ever been to. Even if they say it isn't going to rain, it's gonna fucking rain. The ground is literally saturated with rainwater, and no tent on Earth is made solid enough to not seep through even a little. Put a tarp down and over top of it. 

and spray your legs for chiggers!!


----------



## wildboy860 (Mar 13, 2010)

LoL... glad I always roll w/ a tarp & hammock!


----------



## pillowtron (Mar 13, 2010)

I was trying to make it to this as well (hopfully have a ride from a friend even), hope to see you guys there


----------



## deadriotpunk (Mar 18, 2010)

i went 2 years ago and my tic was like 200 dollars or sumthing awesome fest and close to my home but fuckin crazy expensive


----------



## Beegod Santana (Mar 18, 2010)

ALL HOOD!

Sadly I'll be probably be there to sell crap to hippies in my friends booth.


----------



## deadriotpunk (Mar 18, 2010)

yah bro im alive lol i just faded out for a while didnt have internet were i was crashin and shit now im jus waitin on my income check and headin bck out


----------



## PsilocyBen (Apr 11, 2010)

If I come into the money for the ticket then I'll definitely head out there. I'd like to swing from All Good into Roo with a shitload of bootleg festie shirts.


----------

